# Lesser known Handel choruses



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

We all know the Hallelujah choruses. But ouside the world of _Messiah_ and maybe _Zadok the Priest_, what is your favourite Handel chorus?

I have a few one (let say my top 5)

-"Serve the Lord with greatness" - Utrecht Jubilate
-"Sing Ye To The Lord" - Israel in Egypt
-"He gave them hailstones for rain" - Israel in Egypt
-"Tu es Sacerdos" - Dixit Dominus
-"Praise the Lord with harp and tongue" - Solomon

And surely a lot more.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Although I'm not the biggest Handel fan, I've always liked the "Envy, Eldest Born of Hell" chorus from _Saul_, which also includes the wonderful and fairly famous "Dead March".


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a good one indeed. Good rhythm.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

The fugal part of the closing chorus from Dixit Dominus is awesome.

"Et in saecula saeculorum, amen".

Actually, the whole _Gloria Patri_ is great.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Morigan said:


> The fugal part of the closing chorus from Dixit Dominus is awesome.
> 
> "Et in saecula saeculorum, amen".
> 
> Actually, the whole _Gloria Patri_ is great.


I agree too.


----------



## Gladiator (Dec 4, 2007)

Handel said:


> We all know the Hallelujah choruses. But ouside the world of _Messiah_ and maybe _Zadok the Priest_, what is your favourite Handel chorus?
> 
> I have a few one (let say my top 5)
> 
> ...


I've always loved these. I don't listen often, but after I do not hear it for a while, I listen to it and it opens up so many different dimentions, for me, it's always like listening anew. You must be in a certain frame of mind for Handel..


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm currently listening to Handel's oratorios (Samson, Joshua, etc)

I love the choruses, particularly from the Samson's "Her faith and truth".

But i like the aria "Oh Had I Jubal's Lyre" from the Joshua the most.

By the way, I'm going to accompany the Messiah' Hallelujah chorus for the Easter mass and the thing is that I only play the piano and need to rush up learning the pedal in one month...


----------



## themusicman (Sep 5, 2008)

Thought you all might like to know about a place I've been geting music from for some time at www.themusiclibrary.com
It's got a really good search engine and seems like thousands of choral works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

I was led into GFH by the scruff of my neck many years ago, I thank the person that that opened my ears to such wonderful music, I cant think of a work that I don't like


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I always liked the opening of the Dettingen Te Deum, "We praise Thee, O God." It's very typical Handel but a little bit like some courtly celebratory music. Okay - it's not lesser known, but I don't know the lesser lesser known.

I shied away from listening to The Messiaah for a long time after being subjected to too many "We Like Sheep" jokes.

Handel is one of the few composers who to my ears makes interesting recitatives (? - Hey, what's the plural of recitative?). I don't know - they seem to be an integral part of whatever chorus or aria follows. More so than with other composers.


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

last September I had the joy of singing tenor in the chorus of Handel's Athalia with Robert Howell's Handel Consort and Quire in Auckland at Pitt St Methodist Church ..The performance was recorded and I could upload a chorus or 2 if any one wants to hear it .I absolutely loved it and will be also in Dixit Dominus with the same group in October this year .


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi bongos I for one would love to hear it


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

this track is CHEER HER, O BAAL ,WITH A SOFT SERENE from HANDEL's ATHALIA 
performed by HANDEL CONSORT and QUIRE .,AUCKLAND........ OCT 2008


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

did you have a listen ,Andante?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

bongos said:


> did you have a listen ,Andante?


Just a quick one, I have d/l and saved, thank you. I have to go out but will listen soon with more concentration


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

Handel said:


> -"Tu es Sacerdos" - Dixit Dominus
> -"Praise the Lord with harp and tongue" - Solomon


If I'm not mistaken, there's a chorus in Theodora which Handel said he thought was better than the renowned "Hellelujah." Ah yes, "He saw the lovely youth" from Part II.

"Praise the Lord" (which, for the record, is NOT Solomon's _closing_ chorus  ) is superb, but I really enjoy "From the censer curling rise" from the same piece. That thing'll launch you right out of your seat!

"Sing Unto God" from Judas Maccabaeus I once heard performed in church, which was quite a treat. Wonderful piece. The Hallelujah from that work is also quite laudable.

As far as the Dixit Dominus goes the opening chorus really sticks with you; it hits you with full force!

Saul has some fantastic choral work; "David his ten thousand slew" really rouses the spirit.

I could go on and on, I think. Handel has so much great choral work that volumes could be written!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

bongos said:


> did you have a listen ,Andante?


Yes I have now played it through a few times, very nice, I am envious of your experiance


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

just let me know if you want more tracks , but I would email them , my quota on this forum is full


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bongos said:


> just let me know if you want more tracks , but I would email them , my quota on this forum is full


You are very kind, have sent you a pm


----------

